# Little Timmy is looking for a new home



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

"Timmy the Male Dwarf is looking for his forever home

REQUIREMENTS: minimum of 50x80cm cage and 20cm wheel

Timmy is a Russian dwarf hamster, he was rescued from a horrible situation where him and his brother were being kept in a tiny, dirty cage with very little enrichment - He is a lovely little guy who loves a good run around and adores his wheel - he also has a habit of walking on his back legs which is always funny to watch :
He is handleable but would prefer to do his own thing most of the time and does nip.

If you would like to give Timmy a forever home please send us a messag
We are based in Newtown Powys.
Please do not apply if you are not able to get cage of MINIMUM 50x80cm.

Thankyou!"




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=731440810905084


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

We've applied to give him a home


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

I am not interested in adopting right now, but I would just like to wish Timmy good luck!
I love how you put a minimum to his cage as hamsters cannot be living in small critter trails.
You seem like a great hamster caretaker!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2021)

I can’t adopt right now but I also want to wish him good luck. It is so sad he had a bad start in life but it seems like he will get a new start with a good owner, thank you so much for helping animals!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

He's still settling in but is such a sweet little guy


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2021)

I guess you adopted him then. Thank you so much for helping this little hammie, it is so sad that he didn’t always have a good home but it makes me feel so happy that you were kind enough to give him a new home. You seem like an amazing owner and I am sure he will have a brilliant life with you!


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

pinklizzy said:


> He's still settling in but is such a sweet little guy


Glad he got a home!
He looks like the sweetest thing ever!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Timmy, now known as King Julian has moved into his new home today and so far seems to be happy


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

pinklizzy said:


> Timmy, now known as King Julian has moved into his new home today and so far seems to be happy
> 
> View attachment 467253
> View attachment 467254


That is so great! He looks happy! Btw great enclosure!


----------

